# Notes from the CM Punk Press Conference



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I was giving bits and pieces in the Rampage thread, but decided to make one big post to cover everything.*

-CM Punk doesn't want to disclose how long his AEW contract is

-Tony Khan says contract isn't short term or part time

-Punk says he's been in talks with Tony Khan for coming to AEW for about a year and a half

-Punk didn't want to debut without fans

-Hasn't watched Dark or Elevation and doesn't really use YouTube. He still uses DVD, but he'll be watching both shows going forward

-Says Britt Baker is a big example of how to get talent over

-Punk reveals that it was Tony Khan's idea for Punk to have a program with Darby Allin

-Blames Renee Paquette for getting him back into wrestling when she brought him back for WWE Backstage

-Punk and Khan both agree this was the worst kept secret

-Punk says that AEW and the roster keeping Brodie Lee's sickness a secret left a big impression on him and is part of the reason why he signed

-Punk wasn't kept a secret backstage. He was socializing with everyone before the show

-Says it was the worst kept secret by design and that surprises and anticipation in wrestling can still happen even in those cases

-Wants to wrestle and do commentary

-Wants to work with Brian Pillman Jr., Will Hobbs, Darby Allin, Jon Moxley, The Young Bucks, Kenny Omega, Jungle Boy and whoever else is coming

-It was Punk's idea for AEW to run The United Center

-Almost cried during his return

-Wants his legacy to be helping the younger wrestlers

-Plans to just work in AEW. Can still do MMA commentary, but is happy AEW will give time off if he wanted to have a baby and would consider talking to New Japan if they wanted him in the G1, but wants to focus on AEW


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

There we go @RapShepard 

not short term or part time


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Punk about to get pillman jr a push, no mention of wanting to wrestle cody or at though haha.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

Punk has become the very thing he hated while at WWE.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There we go @RapShepard
> 
> not short term or part time


i thought the part time thing was obvious, as he said he will be with us Wednesdays, Fridays and all 4 PPVs.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Just imagining Punk in the G1 against the likes of Ospreay, Okada, Naito, Takagi, Ibushi, Ishimori, etc etc. Lord have mercy. I can't even. Punk definitely went to the RIGHT promotion.


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

FriedTofu said:


> Punk has become the very thing he hated while at WWE.


Can you elaborate?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

The Legit DMD said:


> -Hasn't watched Dark or Elevation and doesn't really use YouTube. He still uses DVD, but he'll be watching both shows going forward


I bet he will wish he has once he's in the product lol


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> Can you elaborate?


Older dudes denying the best positions on the biggest cards from the regular roster.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Punk has become the very thing he hated while at WWE.


*Not quite, since he isn't part time.*


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not quite, since he isn't part time.*


Remains to be seen what 'isn't part time' mean.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> There we go @RapShepard
> 
> not short term or part time





Geert Wilders said:


> i thought the part time thing was obvious, as he said he will be with us Wednesdays, Fridays and all 4 PPVs.


I'll repeat again, if Punk is wrestling a super relaxed schedule then he's a part time wrestler. Him showing up weekly to show face and do promos isn't a full time wrestler.


----------



## ShadowCounter (Sep 1, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Remains to be seen what 'isn't part time' mean.


TK said he's gonna be there every week. If you can get part time out of that you must have a really sore ***hole cause that's what you pulled it out of.




RapShepard said:


> I'll repeat again, if Punk is wrestling a super relaxed schedule then he's a part time wrestler. Him showing up weekly to show face and do promos isn't a full time wrestler.


So MJF and FTR are part timers then?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

The Legit DMD said:


> *Not quite, since he isn't part time.*


If he's not wrestling a similar schedule to the Darby's and Jungle Boys he's part time. Flying first class or riding on a tour bus to show face and do promos isn't the same as doing 50+ matches a year


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

FriedTofu said:


> Punk has become the very thing he hated while at WWE.


If's he's not part time than this is false. Nice to see him back. Unfortunately it's after two real butt whoopings. I can't take him seriously beating guys twice his size now.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> I'll repeat again, if Punk is wrestling a super relaxed schedule then he's a part time wrestler. Him showing up weekly to show face and do promos isn't a full time wrestler.


no wrestler in AEW is full time in that case.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> So MJF and FTR are part timers then?


When Punk was openly complaining about the fact guys like Rock, Taker, HHH, Brock, and Batista got such great spots while the rest of the roster had to back down when they came around. Do you think he was upset because they weren't on TV weekly to do promos and show their face? Or do you think he was pissed off because he was actually wrestling 100+ matches a year meanwhile these bigger names guys were getting big spots despite not putting in the actual hard part of wrestling. 

Put it like this, if you think Sting who's had 3 matches on an AEW shows this year put in the same amount of work and effort as Jungle Boy who's had 33 matches this year, you're full of shit.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> no wrestler in AEW is full time in that case.


No they have full time wrestlers, but it's judging it in context of them not having house shows and the pandemic. 

There's a mighty big difference in effort and wear and tear potential in somebody like Jake Hager having 7 matches this year and Frankie Kazarian wrestling 26 matches this year.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> No they have full time wrestlers, but it's judging it in context of them not having house shows and the pandemic.
> 
> There's a mighty big difference in effort and wear and tear potential in somebody like Jake Hager having 7 matches this year and Frankie Kazarian wrestling 26 matches this year.


You seem to be contradicting yourself. First it was 50+ matches deem you to be full time, now it’s 26. 

Punk will wrestle part time, sure. But supposedly he will be at every show. Turning up to your place of employment every time it’s open or operating is definitely a full time job.

It would be like me going to work, not doing one of my responsibilities, but doing something else that is classed as work and then calling myself part time 😂.


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

ShadowCounter said:


> TK said he's gonna be there every week. If you can get part time out of that you must have a really sore ***hole cause that's what you pulled it out of.


He can be there every week for a month to promote the biggest card and then no seen again for the next 3 months until the build up to next big card.



TheDraw said:


> If's he's not part time than this is false. Nice to see him back. Unfortunately it's after two real butt whoopings. I can't take him seriously beating guys twice his size now.


Batista was there regularly during Mania season and considered a part timer.


----------



## Botchy SinCara (Apr 24, 2013)

He's 42 I could see him going 3-5 years especially if it's a lighter schedule ..I'm gonna enjoy one last ride with punk this should be fun


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> You seem to be contradicting yourself. First it was 50+ matches deem you to be full time, now it’s 26.
> 
> Punk will wrestle part time, sure. But supposedly he will be at every show. Turning up to your place of employment every time it’s open or operating is definitely a full time job.
> 
> It would be like me going to work, not doing one of my responsibilities, but doing something else that is classed as work and then calling myself part time .


That's the thing though, do you think 2013 and 2014 Punk was annoyed because Rock, Taker, Brock, and Batista weren't showing up weekly to show their face? Or do you think he was annoyed because they got a super lofty schedule that allowed them to avoid all the bumps, meanwhile he was wrestling a fuck ton of matches on and off TV? 

I'll answer if you think the problem is the former and not the later you're full of it.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> That's the thing though, do you think 2013 and 2014 Punk was annoyed because Rock, Taker, Brock, and Batista weren't showing up weekly to show their face? Or do you think he was annoyed because they got a super lofty schedule that allowed them to avoid all the bumps, meanwhile he was wrestling a fuck ton of matches on and off TV?
> 
> I'll answer if you think the problem is the former and not the later you're full of it.


Attitudes can change dude.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

RapShepard said:


> That's the thing though, do you think 2013 and 2014 Punk was annoyed because Rock, Taker, Brock, and Batista weren't showing up weekly to show their face? Or do you think he was annoyed because they got a super lofty schedule that allowed them to avoid all the bumps, meanwhile he was wrestling a fuck ton of matches on and off TV?
> 
> I'll answer if you think the problem is the former and not the later you're full of it.


Lol 2013 WWE vs 2021 AEW are two completely different companies my friend. 

Nobody in AEW wrestles every week. There’s been like 1 house show? 

I think you are just desperate to be correct, even though the facts completely contradict your point. 

Your example of Kazarian is funny because he’s not even on TV every week. He doesn’t wrestle the PPVs. 

MJF barely wrestles lmao.


A massive difference between what Goldberg does in WWE currently and for example, Sting in AEW. A wrestlers responsibility is to make money. They can do this by wrestling, promos, general storyline building. Lesnar is a good example of part time because he turned up once a month if that. But turning up backstage to do your job every week is being full time.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

The interesting part for me is not disclosing the contract length. Makes me think there’s that get out for him, which makes perfect sense for Punk but less so for Tony. As Fire just said, attitudes and opinions change and that’s not a bad thing.

Cena is a complete hypocrite if you list out what he harped and what he is up to now, but realistically would he say no to Hollywood? Kahn has given him a can’t refuse offer, he’s rein-fused and it as the right time to hop on the gravy train. Fair play to him.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> Attitudes can change dude.


This is why context of the argument you're jumping into is important. 

I don't doubt Punk's attitude changed. 

I just think that like Cena, Punk's attitude changed when he had the leverage to do what he previously disagreed with. 

When Cena could finally get quality Hollywood money, suddenly he had less time for wrestling and his "home"

When Punk could suddenly use his star power to jump into the UFC in PPV spots or jump into AEW cutting in front of the folk that been there (as a star like him should) suddenly all that "it's bull shit these guys can waltz in and take the spots of guys who worked hard all year" chit chat died.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Geert Wilders said:


> Lol 2013 WWE vs 2021 AEW are two completely different companies my friend.
> 
> Nobody in AEW wrestles every week. There’s been like 1 house show?
> 
> ...


No you're missing the point because you don't want to acknowledge Punk like is a hypocrite because their tone changed when they got leverage. 

Let's put it in the simplest terms

Punk is walking into a marquee probably main event match at AEW's 1st or 2nd biggest show of the year. Not because he worked hard all year and earned the spot through being a weekly soldier busting his ass in all these matches. He walked into that spot because he has a bigger name than anybody on AEW's entire roster. For him to be the guy that was so salty that Rock could show up and just turn his world upside down, it's hypocritical for him to do the same. 

Though I don't blame him, Punk is a fucking star damn right he should be in a big spot. My point is he didn't get that stance into he was surrounded by lesser stars.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> This is why context of the argument you're jumping into is important.
> 
> I don't doubt Punk's attitude changed.
> 
> ...


You're right context does Matter. Punks gripe wasn't with part timer's themselves. It was the implementation of said part timer's.

If he immediately jumps in the title picture then yes he is a hypocrite. However if he is a part timer in the similar vein of Randy where he is working to get talent over then he isn't a hypocrite


----------



## ATamzarian (Sep 3, 2018)

9 Minutes. 

It took them 9 mins from starting to the show and raising up my hopes to Fed Bad. 

AEW is never, ever gonna get any better at all, is it? Everyone has been telling me all about how they're a young company and finding their feet. But both TNA and ROH were great by 2003 - both got unwatchable a few years later, granted - but they were still amazing at the time. AEW has taken longer and it hasn't gotten any better for the most part. They have more promos now, which is better. But the rest of the problems are still there, and having Punk for 9 mins before Fed Badding just.....urg.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'll repeat again, if Punk is wrestling a super relaxed schedule then he's a part time wrestler. Him showing up weekly to show face and do promos isn't a full time wrestler.


watch the media scrum mate

he will be the same as mox, cody, kenny et all

you’re just wrong on this one - i know its hard, but take the L


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> You're right context does Matter. Punks gripe wasn't with part timer's themselves. It was the implementation of said part timer's.
> 
> *If he immediately jumps in the title picture then yes he is a hypocrite.* However if he is a part timer in the similar vein of Randy where he is working to get talent over then he isn't a hypocrite


No it was part timers themselves taking big spots, his just happened to be him being understandably pissed he missed a Mania Main event. But for a guy who thought 

Losing his title to Rock for Rock vs Cena 2 was bull shit

Facing Taker at Mania was a massive stepdown

Facing HHH at Mania was beneath him

Yeah nah him coming in to face Darby in such a big match with little build is hypocritical. Just like Cena is a big hypocrite for getting on Rock for taking that Hollywood money and not looking back except on occasion, just to do the same. 

I don't fault Punk one bit, for taking the big contract and using his leverage to get a positive outcome for himself. But I'm also not going to ignore he did exactly what he complained about.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> watch the media scrum mate
> 
> he will be the same as mox, cody, kenny et all
> 
> you’re just wrong on this one - i know its hard, but take the L


Starting the week of his debut there are 66 known AEW shows left in the year. 

How many times do you think he wrestles? When folk laugh and wonder why MJF barely wrestles yeah Punk doing similar doesn't scream "yeah I'm doing it the hard way like everybody else".


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Starting the week of his debut there are 66 known AEW shows left in the year.
> 
> How many times do you think he wrestles? When folk laugh and wonder why MJF barely wrestles yeah Punk doing similar doesn't scream "yeah I'm doing it the hard way like everybody else".


he’ll wrestle exactly most likely the same as everybody else

equal to mox

so…. 8 times maybe?

14 if there’s some tags and trios’ thrown in

its the aew way - don‘t blame the player


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I'll repeat again, if Punk is wrestling a super relaxed schedule then he's a part time wrestler. Him showing up weekly to show face and do promos isn't a full time wrestler.


I agree, he doesn’t have to wrestle every week, but if he does a lesnar and only wrestles on ppv this will be a big let down after a perfect start. He needs to get physical next Wednesday.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> he’ll wrestle exactly most likely the same as everybody else
> 
> equal to mox
> 
> ...


Minus the time Mox took off for "injury" he's wrestled 23 times this year out of 33 weeks. 

When Punk debuts it'll be the 35th week of the year with 17 left. Him wrestling almost half of that sounds like a long shot. 

Fucking Christian has been in AEW for 23 weeks and only had 9 total matches. Do you really think fucking Punk is about to do more than that despite having way more leverage?


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Minus the time Mox took off for "injury" he's wrestled 23 times this year out of 33 weeks.
> 
> When Punk debuts it'll be the 35th week of the year with 17 left. Him wrestling almost half of that sounds like a long shot.
> 
> Fucking Christian has been in AEW for 23 weeks and only had 9 total matches. Do you really think fucking Punk is about to do more than that despite having way more leverage?


i think he’ll be on par

at least after the ppv / remember, first match already in 2 weeks


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> I agree, he doesn’t have to wrestle every week, but if he does a lesnar and only wrestles on ppv this will be a big let down after a perfect start. He needs to get physical next Wednesday.


I don't blame him for whatever he does. Punk has leverage you use that leverage to do what works best for you. But like Cena there's that side smirk of "look at you changing your tune". But if Punk can get a couple million to wrestle a handful times a year good fucking job for him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> No it was part timers themselves taking big spots, his just happened to be him being understandably pissed he missed a Mania Main event. But for a guy who thought
> 
> Losing his title to Rock for Rock vs Cena 2 was bull shit
> 
> ...


At the end of the day punks a carny. I'm more angry that QT is robbing a spot from a young pup then punk. And punks first match in 2000 days sells itself.

I do get your point. Though if you have punk available and don't use him you may as well shut up shop. If geeks like the men of the year or best friends or Peter Avalon have a problem fuck em


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i think he’ll be on par
> 
> at least after the ppv / remember, first match already in 2 weeks


I know that's where I counted from lol. I expect him to be a weekly presence. But him wrestling fairly consistently I can't see solely on the fact he's big enough to sign the contract to avoid having to work that hard. 

Remainder of the year I'm predicting a max of 5 matches 2 PPV singles and 3 tag matches.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I know that's where I counted from lol. I expect him to be a weekly presence. But him wrestling fairly consistently I can't see solely on the fact he's big enough to sign the contract to avoid having to work that hard.
> 
> Remainder of the year I'm predicting a max of 5 matches 2 PPV singles and 3 tag matches.


ehhh, we’re in Aug - there‘s only 2 ppvs left

but i recon he’ll wrestle the ‘special’ tv shows too

so i’ll stick with my 14

we’ll know end of year


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> At the end of the day punks a carny. I'm more angry that QT is robbing a spot from a young pup then punk. And punks first match in 2000 days sells itself.
> 
> I do get your point. Though if you have punk available and don't use him you may as well shut up shop. If geeks like the men of the year or best friends or Peter Avalon have a problem fuck em


Oh for certain Tony should use Punk for what he can and Punk should use his name for what he can. I don't begrudge it at all. I just find humor in how quickly shit changes when folk have the power they used to hate, and that's in general lol. 

But yeah stuff like seeing Cena kill it as Peace Maker and returning for SummerSlam is just funny when you remember how whiny he was about Rock. Same seeing Punk's moment of the year return.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> ehhh, we’re in Aug - there‘s only 2 ppvs left
> 
> but i recon he’ll wrestle the ‘special’ tv shows too
> 
> ...


Bet a virtual house on it


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> I don't blame him for whatever he does. Punk has leverage you use that leverage to do what works best for you. But like Cena there's that side smirk of "look at you changing your tune". But if Punk can get a couple million to wrestle a handful times a year good fucking job for him.


I see your point … you don’t want him to be a hypocrite. I am no punk guy, but after that start I want to see him wrestle / get physical regularly though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

DaveRA said:


> I see your point … you don’t want him to be a hypocrite. I am no punk guy, but after that start I want to see him wrestle / get physical regularly though.


Oh I don't mind him having a hypocrite moment. More so arguing against the idea of how what he did isn't a hypocrite move. It's life we all change our mind or do hypocrite shit from time to time lol. I just don't get why the idea he kinda John Cena'd his old major gripe is so taboo lol.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> Bet a virtual house on it


i’ll bet a sims house?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> Oh for certain Tony should use Punk for what he can and Punk should use his name for what he can. I don't begrudge it at all. I just find humor in how quickly shit changes when folk have the power they used to hate, and that's in general lol.
> 
> But yeah stuff like seeing Cena kill it as Peace Maker and returning for SummerSlam is just funny when you remember how whiny he was about Rock. Same seeing Punk's moment of the year return.


There's a reason the best wrestlers through history have been the con artists with very few nice guys.

One of punks most famous promos is referencing the story of the snake who bit the man who nursed it back to health. He is a dickhead. But he is a fun dickhead 

Punks a scumbag hypocritical politician. Guaranteed he becomes mayor of Chicago and bans coke (the soda) in favour of Pepsi at some point


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> i’ll bet a sims house?


I'm in


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> There's a reason the best wrestlers through history have been the con artists with very few nice guys.
> 
> One of punks most famous promos is referencing the story of the snake who bit the man who nursed it back to health. He is a dickhead. But he is a fun dickhead
> 
> Punks a scumbag hypocritical politician. Guaranteed he becomes mayor of Chicago and bans coke (the soda) in favour of Pepsi at some point


 yup you got to pretty much be a dick head to really succeed at fringe shit like wrestling, Boxing, and MMA.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

RapShepard said:


> I'm in


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

RapShepard said:


> yup you got to pretty much be a dick head to really succeed at fringe shit like wrestling, Boxing, and MMA.


The only way the nice guys got over was either by A killing themselves and mentioning home towns and wishing people a nice day. (Mick foley)

Loud noises and not speaking (kane)

And short 2 to 3 letter words (Daniel bryan)


Off topic looks like mick has been unbanned lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> *Off topic looks like mick has been unbanned lol*


finally! We’re all the real winners now!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Firefromthegods said:


> The only way the nice guys got over was either by A killing themselves and mentioning home towns and wishing people a nice day. (Mick foley)
> 
> Loud noises and not speaking (kane)
> 
> ...


2021 we earned the right to say Mick Foley lol. But yeah not being a dick head clearly sets a ceiling, though you'll get fan love.... Except the homie Kane who's underappreciated lol


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

A guy like CM Punk shouldn't be wrestling everyweek anyway. You save him for the PPV'S and special AEW shows.


----------



## P Thriller (Jan 6, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'll repeat again, if Punk is wrestling a super relaxed schedule then he's a part time wrestler. Him showing up weekly to show face and do promos isn't a full time wrestler.


None of the top stars in AEW wrestle weekly though, and I kind of prefer it that way. Hell, MJF has only had 2 or 3 singles matches all year so far. Omega doesn't wrestle every week. Cody barely wrestles. I have a lot of complaints about AEW but I do agree with staggering the top guys so they don't get stale and the young, lesser known talent can wrestle every week to continue to grow and get exposure. So I'm guessing Punk won't wrestle more than once a month and I prefer it that way.


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

FriedTofu said:


> Punk has become the very thing he hated while at WWE.


A decent human being?


----------



## hardcorewrasslin (Jun 29, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> If he's not wrestling a similar schedule to the Darby's and Jungle Boys he's part time. Flying first class or riding on a tour bus to show face and do promos isn't the same as doing 50+ matches a year


So if WWE didn’t do house shows, then you’d consider Roman Reigns as a part timer?

cool story bruz.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

FriedTofu said:


> Punk has become the very thing he hated while at WWE.


What’s that?


----------



## MaseMan (Mar 22, 2020)

A lot of people still thinking about wrestling as if it's the Monday Night Wars. The old model no longer applies or even makes sense from a business perspective, and that's one of the things that probably makes AEW really appealing for many wrestlers. They aren't going to be running a traditional house show schedule and working their guys to the breaking point.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

They‘ve been speaking for a year and a half

confirmed i guess that there was always a chance Punk should’ve debuted at the last All Out in Chicago - and that TK didn’t just ‘send him a phone message’

TK got so much flack for that


----------



## Undertaker23RKO (Jun 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> That's the thing though, do you think 2013 and 2014 Punk was annoyed because Rock, Taker, Brock, and Batista weren't showing up weekly to show their face? Or do you think he was annoyed because they got a super lofty schedule that allowed them to avoid all the bumps, meanwhile he was wrestling a fuck ton of matches on and off TV?
> 
> I'll answer if you think the problem is the former and not the later you're full of it.


AEW's schedule is different. He couldn't be that guy even if he wanted to be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> So if WWE didn’t do house shows, then you’d consider Roman Reigns as a part timer?
> 
> cool story bruz.


Reigns has pretty much only wrestled on PPV yeah he's part time when it comes to the hard part


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dizzie said:


> Punk about to get pillman jr a push, no mention of wanting to wrestle cody or at though haha.


More evidence to my theory that not many people in the company want to work opposite Cody.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> That's the thing though, do you think 2013 and 2014 Punk was annoyed because Rock, Taker, Brock, and Batista weren't showing up weekly to show their face? Or do you think he was annoyed because they got a super lofty schedule that allowed them to avoid all the bumps, meanwhile he was wrestling a fuck ton of matches on and off TV?
> 
> I'll answer if you think the problem is the former and not the later you're full of it.


I obviously don’t watch, but wasn’t it a case that A) he was having to job to Hunter, B) not main eventing Mania, and C) AEW works their guys one night a week lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I ain’t joking @sim8 . You can tell when people enjoy working together. Jericho and MJF are enjoying themselves. Kenny and Mox loved it.

No one goes out of their way to work with Cody for any extended period of time.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Tony wants Allan feuding with everyone. He is the most over golden boy after all. Any feud with him is good


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

bdon said:


> I ain’t joking @sim8 . You can tell when people enjoy working together. Jericho and MJF are enjoying themselves. Kenny and Mox loved it.
> 
> No one goes out of their way to work with Cody for any extended period of time.


I know you're not and we spoke about this before where even though it is all circumstantial evidence, you put forward a strong case. My personal opinion of Cody went from being a super fan to turn heel already. I'm just laughing cos your hate for the guy is consistently one of the best things about this forum haha


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Bottom line, Punk says he's enjoying the environment in AEW and it felt to him like a home. I wonder how many WWE NXT talents and current main roster talents heard that and felt kind of shittier lol


----------



## Matthew Castillo (Jun 9, 2018)

RapShepard said:


> No you're missing the point because you don't want to acknowledge Punk like is a hypocrite because their tone changed when they got leverage.
> 
> Let's put it in the simplest terms
> 
> ...


I mean if I had to guess, CM Punk vs Darby Allin is probably going to be the show opener so that the get a huge pop at the beginning and Punk's ring rust won't be as glaring.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

sim8 said:


> I know you're not and we spoke about this before where even though it is all circumstantial evidence, you put forward a strong case. My personal opinion of Cody went from being a super fan to turn heel already. I'm just laughing cos your hate for the guy is consistently one of the best things about this forum haha


I’m convinced of it at this point. The longest feud he’s had now is with…QT Marshall? Really..? Of all people…!?


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

hardcorewrasslin said:


> A decent human being?


Are you saying Punk hated all the decent human beings at WWE during his time there?


Seafort said:


> What’s that?


Already answered. Big name vets taking up the best spots on the biggest cards regardless of what they did throughout the year.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

bdon said:


> I ain’t joking @sim8 . You can tell when people enjoy working together. Jericho and MJF are enjoying themselves. Kenny and Mox loved it.
> 
> No one goes out of their way to work with Cody for any extended period of time.


You may have a small point. It is possible, i can not obviously confirm, but Cody may have a little heat with certain talents out there. Either way, Cody is a key ingredient in AEW regardless of who likes him or not.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Matthew Castillo said:


> I mean if I had to guess, CM Punk vs Darby Allin is probably going to be the show opener so that the get a huge pop at the beginning and Punk's ring rust won't be as glaring.


That's an interesting guess (no sarcasm) I'm guessing main event because who's going to have energy after Punk's first match in 7 years


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> That's an interesting guess (no sarcasm) I'm guessing main event because who's going to have energy after Punk's first match in 7 years


And immediately Punk main events the World Champion, which he despised when the Rock came to do it, right? Lmao

But yeah, you have to save him for last. Force everyone who is newly buying an AEW ppv to sit and watch, potentially falling in love with the new faces they’ve never seen.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

bdon said:


> And immediately Punk main events the World Champion, which he despised when the Rock came to do it, right? Lmao


Rock vs Cena 1 wasn't a title match.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Rock vs Cena 1 wasn't a title match.


That should have read “main events OVER the World Champion”. What I get for typing while “working.”


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

2 or 3 years possibly I imagine the deal is.

If he enjoys working there could see him being there for quite a few years and eventually being a commentator also.


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

CM Punk did admit in the media call that he hasn't been training in the ring to knock off the rust yet. Only been working out at home. He said that he will start doing that between now and All Out. Doesn't plan on taking bumps. So I wouldn't expect anything overly crazy from him.

Glad that he will be around often though. I also like that he is such a Britt Baker fan. Like I keep saying, I am keeping my excitement over CM Punks return grounded until I see how well he does.


----------



## Nickademus_Eternal (Feb 24, 2014)

Blissmark said:


> View attachment 106672
> 
> 
> Just imagining Punk in the G1 against the likes of Ospreay, Okada, Naito, Takagi, Ibushi, Ishimori, etc etc. Lord have mercy. I can't even. Punk definitely went to the RIGHT promotion.


AMEN! I marked out like crazy when he came out. I stopped watching consistently around 2002 and him being in tna for some reason bought me back to wrestling.


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> I'll repeat again, if Punk is wrestling a super relaxed schedule then he's a part time wrestler. Him showing up weekly to show face and do promos isn't a full time wrestler.


Most of the top guys wrestler “super relaxed” schedules.

I love how you’re saying super relaxed tho since you can essentially move the goalpost wherever you desire to fit the narrative. Genius move on your part.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

NXT Only said:


> Most of the top guys wrestler “super relaxed” schedules.
> 
> I love how you’re saying super relaxed tho since you can essentially move the goalpost wherever you desire to fit the narrative. Genius move on your part.


There's no goalposts to move. It's a plain and simple concept. If Punk isn't wrestling as often as some of the younger guys he pulled a Cena


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

RapShepard said:


> I don't fault Punk one bit, for taking the big contract and using his leverage to get a positive outcome for himself. But I'm also not going to ignore he did exactly what he complained about.


I fully understand what you're saying, but then, I guess my observation would be that you seem to agree more with CM Punk's takes now than before. My issue would be if he _still_ thinks he was hard done by in WWE by part-timers and thinks he's doing something completely different in AEW now--that would be pure hypocrisy. 

I disagree with his previous attitude towards it all. People like The Undertaker and Triple H were busting their asses for WWE before Punk was even a twinkle in anybody's eye, paid their dues. Big stars need to be protected and somewhat re-invented or else they get stale too quickly. That's just the way wrestling has always been. If you want to protect your draws, you leave people always wanting more, which basically means manufactured scarcity. 

If he's come to the conclusion that he was wrong and conceited in the past, and will try to avoid the more egregious errors like hogging the title scene and jobbing out up-and-comers, then I think it's pretty fair to allow bygones to be bygones. If he still has that toxicity and entitlement about him, it won't take long for it seep through. So I say we wait and see.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> There's no goalposts to move. It's a plain and simple concept. If Punk isn't wrestling as often as some of the younger guys he pulled a Cena


Is MJF a part-timer then?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

taker_2004 said:


> I fully understand what you're saying, but then, I guess my observation would be that you seem to agree more with CM Punk's takes now than before. My issue would be if he _still_ thinks he was hard done by in WWE by part-timers and thinks he's doing something completely different in AEW now--that would be pure hypocrisy.
> 
> I disagree with his previous attitude towards it all. People like The Undertaker and Triple H were busting their asses for WWE before Punk was even a twinkle in anybody's eye, paid their dues. Big stars need to be protected and somewhat re-invented or else they get stale too quickly. That's just the way wrestling has always been. If you want to protect your draws, you leave people always wanting more, which basically means manufactured scarcity.
> 
> If he's come to the conclusion that he was wrong and conceited in the past, and will try to avoid the more egregious errors like hogging the title scene and jobbing out up-and-comers, then I think it's pretty fair to allow bygones to be bygones. If he still has that toxicity and entitlement about him, it won't take long for it seep through. So I say we wait and see.


For me I always looked at him and Cena both to have a ridiculous stance from a big picture stance. Punk showed he understood why Rock got special perks when he went to the UFC. Punk rightfully is using his value to get perks. 





The Definition of Technician said:


> Is MJF a part-timer then?


Folk have literally been laughing at how little MJF wrestles especially singles matches. Like Reigns, MJF is working a really light schedule when it actually comes to wrestling.


----------



## MrMeeseeks (Aug 6, 2020)

im not even shocked they had been in talks with him for over a year they were smart to hold off till they could pack an arena that was one of if not the loudest pops i've ever heard and was one hell of a special moment


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> They‘ve been speaking for a year and a half
> 
> confirmed i guess that there was always a chance Punk should’ve debuted at the last All Out in Chicago - and that TK didn’t just ‘send him a phone message’
> 
> TK got so much flack for that


*TBF, Cody was the one accused of sending him a text message.







*


----------



## ShiningStar (Jun 20, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> That's the thing though, do you think 2013 and 2014 Punk was annoyed because Rock, Taker, Brock, and Batista weren't showing up weekly to show their face? Or do you think he was annoyed because they got a super lofty schedule that allowed them to avoid all the bumps, meanwhile he was wrestling a fuck ton of matches on and off TV?
> 
> I'll answer if you think the problem is the former and not the later you're full of it.



What annoyed Punk and probably much of the rest of the roster is not only were these guys just inserted into WM main events they were treated as Dieties way better then everyone else in the company and booked in God tier. And the presentation shat on the current product like 2013 roster was phlebs.


The difference btwn them and modern day AEW is Jericho,Sting,Hardy,Mox and Cody even if they are booked well is AEW is booking them in a way to try and create the next generation of stars and they are treating the rest of the roster in a way that if you get yourself over you are gonna wrestle and maybe beat some of those guys . Undertaker-HHH having a WM match and their only interactions with the rest of the roster is maybe midcard guys being treated like Batman villians who Taker lays out in 10 seconds doesn't really boost morale or benefit the product


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

ShiningStar said:


> What annoyed Punk and probably much of the rest of the roster is not only were these guys just inserted into WM main events they were treated as Dieties way better then everyone else in the company and booked in God tier. And the presentation shat on the current product like 2013 roster was phlebs.
> 
> 
> The difference btwn them and modern day AEW is Jericho,*Sting*,Hardy,Mox and Cody even if they are booked well is AEW is booking them in a way to try and create the next generation of stars and they are treating the rest of the roster in a way that if you get yourself over you are gonna wrestle and maybe beat some of those guys . *Undertaker-HHH having a WM match and their only interactions with the rest of the roster is maybe midcard guys being treated like Batman villians who Taker lays out in 10 seconds* doesn't really boost morale or benefit the product


I mean is that any different than what Sting is doing in being the bag bad Boogeyman of lower card makeshift tag teams. Man just double Scorpion Death Dropped and double Scorpion Deathlocked 2 guys Wednesday. 

If you think Punk came back to get regular treatment you're wild. And again I don't blame him. But no he didn't come back with all his name value and leverage to get the same treatment as a Powerhouse Hobbs nor should he.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The Legit DMD said:


> *TBF, Cody was the one accused of sending him a text message.
> View attachment 106701
> *


yah, it was - but people were slagging TK for weeks because of it

and in reality Cody most likely didn’t send a message, cause TK has been speaking to him


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> yah, it was - but people were slagging TK for weeks because of it
> 
> and in reality Cody most likely didn’t send a message, cause TK has been speaking to him


*Those words were from Punk himself.*


----------



## Equilibrium (Mar 14, 2010)

Who were they referring to when he was asked if he has smoothed things over with some people in the locker room?


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Equilibrium said:


> Who were they referring to when he was asked if he has smoothed things over with some people in the locker room?


Colt Cabana most likely.









CM Punk On If He Has Any Heat With Anyone In AEW


CM Punk on if he has any heat with anyone in AEW. Punk and Colt Cabana were involved in a lawsuit against each other over legal fees.




www.wrestlinginc.com


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

taker_2004 said:


> I fully understand what you're saying, but then, I guess my observation would be that you seem to agree more with CM Punk's takes now than before. My issue would be if he _still_ thinks he was hard done by in WWE by part-timers and thinks he's doing something completely different in AEW now--that would be pure hypocrisy.


On that note though, as a lot of people will probably think this way, is to note the difference. Who was Kevin Nash there to put over? Who was The Rock putting over? Triple H didn't help much until Seth Rollins either.

Punk on the other hand expresses that he wants to put over young stars, which is already different.

Though like you also said, this may have also been Punk's immaturity showing at the time.

With that said, I can see Punk beating Darby. Though I don't think a good showing from Darby, before losing to Punk, will do any harm to his momentum. It's CM Punk for Christ sake!

On a completely separate note now. I don't see how people can bang on about Tony Khan being terrible after seeing this. The guy pulled off one of the biggest returns in wrestling history last night, not on the least part for being a decent leader to his staff. I'm sorry, but all of the numbers back up how well this is working too, so I don't see how anyone has a leg to stand on at this point with this.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Blissmark said:


> Colt Cabana most likely.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was quite a dodge by Punk on that one too lol.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Awesome fuckin return man. Thanks for the cliff notes.


----------



## Big Booty Bex (Jan 24, 2020)

Dickhead1990 said:


> That was quite a dodge by Punk on that one too lol.


I think what shocked me the most about the article is that Juggalo Championship Wrestling is still a thing and still exists in 2021 lol.


----------



## Dickhead1990 (Aug 31, 2016)

Blissmark said:


> I think what shocked me the most about the article is that Juggalo Championship Wrestling is still a thing and still exists in 2021 lol.


Same! I thought that died in the noughties!


----------

